# Best lights for a Brompton?



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2011)

Winter, and with it mixed-mode commuting, comes nearer by the day.

I'm keeping my strida for the novelty value but have decided to go back to a Brompton for day-to-day use

Front and rear lights are the question...

Need to go on a straight barred S-type without interfering with the fold, will need one or more _be seen_ and one _see by_ up front (several tens of metres of my commute to the station are on an unlit potholed road) and I'd prefer two rears just in case one dies en route to the station.

What do the forum Bromptomista prefer?


----------



## Red Light (12 Sep 2011)

I have the Brompton rear light plus a Smart 1/2W mounted just under the saddle (I have the telescopic seat post so it serves as a stop to have the saddle at the right height) on the rear. On the front I have a Knog Gekko wrapped round the handlebars as a be seen light and a NiteRider MiNewt on an extension bracket for a to see by light. The advantage of the MiNewt is, unlike many other lights, it doesn't get in the way when you fold the bike. Many lights foul the spokes.

Lots of people swear by a dynohub and B&M front light in the standard Brompton dynamo light position under the front luggage. The big problem with lights on the bar to see by is the bag tends to shadow it, especially if you have one of the bigger bags hence my bracket to get the light as high up as practical.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Sep 2011)

I use a Mars 4.0 on the seatpost, and up front a torch on a lockblock on the bars, and a Knog Bullfrog around the stem, just below the bars.

My B commute is pretty short though, about 4 miles. Note that the bike won't fold with the torch in the lockblock (neither of the other lights need removing).


----------



## Poacher (12 Sep 2011)

I use a SON dynohub and B&M halogen front light, with a rack-mounted _standlicht_ rear light, augmented with a Smart 1/2 watt, under the saddle same as Red_Light's setup (but on an extended rather than telescopic post).

Quite reliable, but I've blown one bulb in the front light (so I carry a Tesco 3w and a bodge-it holder made from old inner tube) , and it tends to turn on accidentally if I have a heavy load in the front touring pannier - better than turning off accidentally, I suppose, but slightly annoying. The front light's powerful enough as a see by light, but I'd consider upgrading to a B&M Cyo for increased reliability, brightness and _standlicht_ capability.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> I use a Mars 4.0 on the seatpost, and up front a torch on a lockblock on the bars, and a Knog Bullfrog around the stem, just below the bars.
> 
> My B commute is pretty short though, about 4 miles. Note that the bike won't fold with the torch in the lockblock (neither of the other lights need removing).



My B commute will be even shorter at about a mile! If it wasn't all uphill on the way in I'd walk it. Both ways a bike does offers a significant time advantage and is very handy for when it all goes pete tong on my indirect rail journey as a get-me-home option of about 8 miles down unlit country lanes. The B (and the Strida) will be as much about 'getting into town' of a lunch time as anything.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2011)

I should add I have the option of using one existing pair of Ay-Ups as _see by _lights even if they don't quite colour match.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

I've got a cheesy little set of lights from Decathlon which have the virtue of being able to cope with the fold. The rear is just under the seat and the front is attached to the bars by elastic (I did say cheesy) so it can be unhooked in double quick time if you're leaving the bike outside. 

That doesn't solve your see-ahead problem, but the front light is definitely see-able, and I do use it as a third on night rides






http://www.decathlon...id_8088885.html for the front and http://www.decathlon...id_8034579.html for the back (comes with warp drive). If memory serves the set cost £14.99


----------



## TheBoyBilly (12 Sep 2011)

Getting lights that don't interfere with the fold is the problem. I use a Topeak HiLight combo which doesn't affect the fold but I don't think would be powerful enough on the darker sectionsl of your commute Greg. But the latest version (I think the HiLight Combo 2) seems to be a tad more powerful and appears to have a different mounting system that should still be okay on a Brommie (and not perhaps so flimsy). I think you can still attach the rear to the very top of the seat tube, and could fit another on one of the rear stays (but I don't know whether it would be practicable to leave the second light in situ)
But in truth, if I am going anywhere where I need to really see where I am going I pop my Exposure Joystick on my helmet mount.

Bill


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Sep 2011)

i have the shimano dynohub on mine coupled with the b&m toplflight rear and edelux front. the edelux is amazing and is as bright as the hope vision 4 led i've just sold.

the dynohub wheel was only about £80 iirc.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2011)

TheBoyBilly said:


> Getting lights that don't interfere with the fold is the problem. I use a Topeak HiLight combo which doesn't affect the fold but I don't think would be powerful enough on the darker sectionsl of your commute Greg. But the latest version (I think the HiLight Combo 2) seems to be a tad more powerful and appears to have a different mounting system that should still be okay on a Brommie (and not perhaps so flimsy). I think you can still attach the rear to the very top of the seat tube, and could fit another on one of the rear stays (but I don't know whether it would be practicable to leave the second light in situ)
> But in truth, _if I am going anywhere where I need to really see where I am going I pop my Exposure Joystick on my helmet mount._
> 
> Bill



I won't be wearing a helmet 

well not unless they make one out of tweed in the shape of a flat cap. but that is the best reason I've ever heard to wear one.


----------



## Red Light (12 Sep 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I won't be wearing a helmet
> 
> well not unless they make one out of tweed in the shape of a flat cap. but that is the best reason I've ever heard to wear one.



Like these (well almost)?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2011)

Red Light said:


> Like these (well almost)?



missing link?


----------



## Mad at urage (12 Sep 2011)

GregCollins said:


> missing link?


Possibly this one? http://www.50cycles.com/product.htm?product=carensac-tweed-helmet


----------



## srw (12 Sep 2011)

SON dynohub and stock Brompton lights. The front is surprisingly bright, and illuminates the bit of the road that you want illuminated. If you want a second rear there's room for a standard LED jobby just under the saddle.

Having said that, the bracket of my front light has just snapped, so they're not indestructible.


----------



## Red Light (12 Sep 2011)

GregCollins said:


> missing link?



Sorry - missing link


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2011)

Red Light said:


> Sorry - missing link



tempting but expensive. but it is good to see how many helmet companies now make things that look a bit more street than road helmets.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> SON dynohub and stock Brompton lights. The front is surprisingly bright, and illuminates the bit of the road that you want illuminated. If you want a second rear there's room for a standard LED jobby just under the saddle.
> 
> Having said that, the bracket of my front light has just snapped, so they're not indestructible.



current budget rules out a SON and I had bad experience of Shimano dynohubs on a previous bike.

So far it looks like....

Smart half watt on the seat post (as all I need is a 1/2 watt bracket)
Brompton Standard Rear

AyUps up front (as all I need it an AyUp bracket)
Something a knog like on the stem/bars in flashing mode


----------



## srw (9 Oct 2011)

srw said:


> SON dynohub and stock Brompton lights. The front is surprisingly bright, and illuminates the bit of the road that you want illuminated. If you want a second rear there's room for a standard LED jobby just under the saddle.
> 
> Having said that, the bracket of my front light has just snapped, so they're not indestructible.



To continue the story, I got the bracket replaced when I got the bike serviced. Two days later the light fell off. I decided to upgrade and got in a B&M LED front light with standlight and light sensor, which I tried replacing this afternoon. The bracket doesn't fit, and I need to replace that. The part I seem to need rejoices in the wonderful name QVBKTFLAMDYN.


----------



## Mappingmum (23 Sep 2017)

On the front I use a headlight from brightbikelights.com attaching the light directly to the handlebars via the rubber ring and the battery pack via velcro to the handlebars. Position it away from the stem for clearance from the front wheel when folded. This approach should work with any compact front light. 
The rear light is more challenging. I have a 2017 saddle with a screw underneath for mounting a bracket so I have purchased this:
https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...rompton-cateye-saddle-mounted-rear-light.html
If you have other cateye lights (who doesn't?!), all you need is the mount, if you can find it. 

Having a "Cadbury's Quality Street" tin full of functioning bike lights attaching to the rear seat post, I also bought this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192078358128
I removed the reflector on the rear rack and added this instead onto which my Smart light fitted without affecting the fold. Result! I replaced the reflector, attaching by a single screw and now oriented diagonally. 

Another option is clothes-mounted rear lights & helmet lights. 

There's also brackets and lights which attach underneath the saddle onto the rails for pre-2017 saddles or non-Brompton saddles. Brompton also make a rear light which replaces the reflector for £15.


----------

